# How much time do you spend with your animals a day?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Poll! 
 I after I rode Jinah today, I suddenly realized with shock that I have been spending less than 1 1'2 hours a day with my animals. . .mainly because of housework and school and books. . .and my own laziness. . .I guess. But I am determined to spend at least 3 hours a day with my animals ~new year's revolution, no? . But how much time do you spend with your animals a day?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Some days I hardly get to spend any time with my animals aside from feeding/watering...but when I can I like to spend 2-3 hours playing with and taking care of everybody. This time of year things start to get very busy around here so it's hard to find the time... :sigh:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

In the summer, when I don't have to worry about school or 3 feet of snow, for example, I like to spend all day outside, but I would say on average atleast 3 hours of that I spend doing things with most of the animals, but some animals, like several cats and the dog are always with me, but since they're not the majority..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

usually its just about an hour for me.. too much but in that time i can tell alot about whos getting sick and whos ready to breed ext.. on weekends i usually get one day where i go for three hours


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i try my hardest to stay out there and hang out with them, but its just to darn cold! in the summer while schools out, i'm out there from 10am to 3 just spending time with them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It really depends...some days only around an hour/ an hour and a half....but usually I spend at least 3 hours a day with them.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I spend at least an hour out there just about every day. Since my siblings and I split the care and feeding of them, I don't have to feed both morning and night. When I go to the farm each week, I spend all day with them, rain or shine. But typically about an hour at home. We only have 5 goats to feed here at home, so feeding is a breeze.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hubby says "too much" :greengrin: 

I would guess an average of three hours a day, give or take depending on numerous variables. Today it was a bit longer. Buck kept rubbing his smelly head on me while I was doing some major cleaning and poking around out there. Hubby made me go take a shower afterwards. :roll:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Well as it gets colder I spend less time out there, but between morning and night feedings and then going out during the day, I would guess about 2 on average. Some days it is just a quick feed and water, but then other days I linger and pet and scratch or have repairs or other chore type things to do. Summer is the best when it is warm and I can just sit out with them or play.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

If you include morning shores, evening shores, and the time I spend with the indoor critters, I'd say at least 2 hours a day.... and it isn't enough! :hair: I would dearly love to spend more time w/my goaties, but with my 1 1/2 hour drive (total to get to and from work) so I can earn a paycheck for 8 hours a day, the basic maintenance shores for the horses, goats, chickens & indoor critters, cooking & cleaning.... it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It all depends on........... if it is trimming time or vaccination/ worming time....
at trimming time about 4 hours that day...because I do them all in one setting........ depending also on how many goats.... I have at that moment...depends on the time...  
At kidding time that to.......... also depends on how long it takes for a doe to kid...ect
But ........On average......... I'd say at least an hour 2x a day....


----------

